# My 5 yr old smokes his first!!! Proud Daddy!!!



## jaymax (Oct 21, 2012)

I just had to share with all my bow boys!! Jayden killed his first this afternoon in Morgan! 100 yards in a food plot with his new 300 Blackout!! And yes he will be going to Fortners for the wall!!!


----------



## Davidj8508 (Oct 21, 2012)

Congrats to him. Can't wait till my lil boy gets to go.


----------



## Jasper (Oct 22, 2012)

Attaboy Jayden! And great job to you Dad for getting that fine young man out in God's great outdoors! A memory you'll never forget..........


----------



## DeepweR (Oct 22, 2012)

That's awesome!!


----------



## BASS1FUN (Oct 22, 2012)

Congrats to the little man


----------



## YellowKnife (Oct 22, 2012)

...Priceless as you already know!


----------



## 100hunter (Oct 22, 2012)

I couldn't hit a 18 wheeler pulling a mobile home.  That Jayden got skills.  Way to go little J.  You da man.


----------



## SpinrB8 (Oct 22, 2012)

Way to go Jayden! This is what it's all about.


----------



## gdaagent (Oct 23, 2012)

Cool beans


----------



## Just BB (Oct 23, 2012)

Way to go young man! What a trophy and memory. Good job Dad getting your little buddy started off right.


----------



## SlappyTomato (Oct 23, 2012)

Thats a good'n...congrats!!!!


----------



## Meriwether Mike (Oct 23, 2012)

Good job on the buck!!


----------



## Jason C (Oct 23, 2012)

That's awesome Jay!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 24, 2012)

Awesome! Way to go little man!


----------



## Razor Blade (Oct 24, 2012)

Thats cool , congrats young man.


----------



## moodman (Oct 24, 2012)

Awesome litte man good job!!!!!


----------



## Slings and Arrows (Oct 26, 2012)

A day to remember - awesome!


----------



## AugustaDawg (Oct 26, 2012)

Great job, Jayden!


----------



## GAGE (Oct 26, 2012)

Congrats to the both of you!


----------



## Paymaster (Oct 26, 2012)

What a smile!!!!!!! Congrats to the young man!


----------



## Hoss (Oct 28, 2012)

Congrats to that young man.  Great buck.

Hoss


----------



## wildcats (Oct 30, 2012)

Smile says it all.  Congrats to the little man and hats off to you dad.  Like the pic with him posin with Santa too....


----------



## bukhuntr (Oct 30, 2012)

That is awesome.  What is the guys name in the back of the truck with him?  Is that Bill Brown?


----------



## Haddencr (Oct 31, 2012)

The smiles say it all!!
Great job little hunter.


----------



## TURKEY SLAMMER (Oct 31, 2012)

Great job he will never forget that one. i know you want , congrats to both of yall.


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 31, 2012)

thats what im talkin about!!!!! congrats lil dude!!!


----------



## hwaldrop (Nov 17, 2012)

Way to go little man!!


----------



## clearview (Nov 18, 2012)

That's just Awesome. Great buck......... Tell him Congratulations..........


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Nov 21, 2012)

Congrats to you both.


----------



## bond195 (Jan 7, 2013)

Congrats


----------

